# Searchable Clipart for Website Integration



## wideman55 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I'm looking to buy a clipart database to integrate into a new website for screenprinted apparel. Something like customink.com with clean black/white images with .eps formats as well.
Does anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

wideman55 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm looking to buy a clipart database to integrate into a new website for screenprinted apparel. Something like customink.com with clean black/white images with .eps formats as well.
> Does anyone have any suggestions?
> Thanks


Try smartdesigns.com or rivalart.com. There are a few more places like that that sell clipart collections for screen printers.


----------

